# trying to install compiz



## Giorgos (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi i recently installed freebsd 8.0 (64-bit) and i'm trying to install compiz-fusion from ports and i get this message:

```
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz/work/compiz-0.8.4/kde/window-decorator-kde4'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz/work/compiz-0.8.4/kde/window-decorator-kde4'
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz/work/compiz-0.8.4/kde'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz/work/compiz-0.8.4/kde'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz/work/compiz-0.8.4/kde'
Making all in po
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz/work/compiz-0.8.4/po'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz/work/compiz-0.8.4/po'
Making all in metadata
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz/work/compiz-0.8.4/metadata'
xsltproc -o compiz-core.kcfg ./kcfg.xslt core.xml;
warning: failed to load external entity "./kcfg.xslt"
cannot parse ./kcfg.xslt
gmake[2]: *** [compiz-core.kcfg] Error 4
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz/work/compiz-0.8.4/metadata'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz/work/compiz-0.8.4'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/libcompizconfig.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz-fusion.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz-fusion.
#
```

ps: i have installed the new nvidia driver but when i type glxinfo i get the message command not found.


----------



## Giorgos (Feb 11, 2010)

http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=12165&p=76333


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Feb 11, 2010)

Try to install with [CMD=""]pkg_add -r compiz-fusion[/CMD]
There seem to be a lot of issues with libcompizconfig...


----------



## adamk (Feb 11, 2010)

As for 'glxinfo', it's part of the mesa-demos port/package.

Adam


----------



## dvl@ (Aug 19, 2010)

Giorgos said:
			
		

> http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=12165&p=76333



Wow, that thead is dated Nov 28, 2009... I just encountered the problem today.  9 months later.


----------



## carlton_draught (Nov 20, 2010)

dvl@ said:
			
		

> Wow, that thead is dated Nov 28, 2009... I just encountered the problem today.  9 months later.


It is now Nov 20, nearly 1 year later. I have encountered it too.

The easiest way to solve it IMO is to copy kfcg.xslt and xconfig.xslt from here. Attempt to install the port again. It will extract again into the directory /usr/ports/x11-wm/compiz/work/compiz-0.8.4/metadata, and delete the files if you have copied them already, so you must copy them there after you start the port installation but before it needs the files. So have those two files ready to paste in after you run portmaster for example.


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Dec 11, 2011)

I can't believe this 3yrs and the problem is still there!!!

@carlton_draught
tnx, u did save me from a lot of trouble


----------

